
15 Sorting Algorithms in 6 Minutes [video] - lauriswtf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPRA0W1kECg&utm_content=buffer6a262&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer
======
ColinWright
Some previous submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6138505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6138505)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6140319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6140319)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6179041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6179041)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6452116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6452116)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6536773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6536773)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6614809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6614809)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6668253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6668253)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6819544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6819544)

There are many, many submissions with "sorting algorithm" in the title:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28sor...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28sor..).

Some look interesting, although you'll need to sift through the repeats. One
of the items that got several comments is this one:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5999443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5999443)
: O(n) Sorting Algorithm: Quantum Bogosort (uwaterloo.ca)

Another:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2445963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2445963)
: Sorting algorithms demonstrated with Hungarian folk dance (flowingdata.com)

And one more:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1997621](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1997621)
: Sorting Algorithm Animations (sorting-algorithms.com)

Not a huge amount of discussion, but some.

~~~
lauriswtf
Thanks!

------
emilioolivares
This is how it was done. Interesting read: [http://panthema.net/2013/sound-of-
sorting/](http://panthema.net/2013/sound-of-sorting/)

